# Regular RH Oak SS



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Received my regular RH frame from Roger fitted with flats. Shot it for awhile and it shot fine but changed over to 1745s and it kicks butt.

Oak frame and Rogers usual awesome quality , liked it so much I bought the "Jobillo" he listed before someone beat me to the punch.

You guys and gals that haven't tried one of these RH frames don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Roger makes some awesome slingshots.


----------

